# Suddenly MPHC audio is too low



## lZKoce (Apr 2, 2018)

Hi everyone,

I have this thing with my audio in movies that appeared recently. Here are the details:

Audio setup:

Sound card: Creative Recon 3D
Headphones: JVC HA-RX700
MB Audio: dissabled from BIOS
Other audio devices: 
- GTX970 ( my monitor has built-in speakers/ Displayport is the connection) 
- soundbar: Wharfedale Vista 100 with optical to the soundcard/ cable is from Philips or so.

Everything is on stock, I just installed drivers for the audio card when doing the fresh install long time ago. Haven't changed any default settings. When I play a movie on my headphones, usually I need volume 2-4 (lowest levels) and I can hear pretty good if not loud. But for a while volume became really low. Like even on 100% is still low. Only change I have done recently was installing the newest Nvidia drivers. Nothing else. No games, no other software to my knowledge. With my second kid around, watching a movie is a rare event on a grand scale. This happens with my favourite player: MPHC. When using windows movie application, volume "behaves" normal. It really pisses me off. I uninstalled and installed MPHC a few times. I select "reset default values". No help. Any ideas?

Sound panel looks like this: 




 



MPHC internal audio filter looks like this:


----------



## blaqsky (Apr 3, 2018)

Do u means MPCHC player sir?
If yes, try checking “don’t mix stereo sources” in Mixing tab
as in this site says
http://www.avsforum.com/forum/26-ho...anced-mpc-hc-setup-guide.html#/topics/1357375


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 3, 2018)

Check Windows Update for recently installed updates.  Wouldn't be surprised if your computer grabbed a driver.


----------



## Space Lynx (Apr 3, 2018)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Check Windows Update for recently installed updates.  Wouldn't be surprised if your computer grabbed a driver.



Agree with this ^ Win 10 updated my realtek drivers a few months ago and it broke my soundblaster compatibility... had to revert to old realtek drivers and everything worked fine again, bleh.


----------



## INSTG8R (Apr 3, 2018)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Check Windows Update for recently installed updates.  Wouldn't be surprised if your computer grabbed a driver.


Yup agreed on 2 separate occasions I’ve lost my center channel to Win updates. Reinstalling drivers corrected the issue.


----------

